# Meetings > Workshops >  Firewalling workshop, Κυριακή 8 Ιανουαρίου 2006, 11π.μ

## ngia

Την Κυριακή 8 Ιανουαρίου στις 11:00, θα πραγματοποιηθεί Firewalling fest στην έδρα Αμερικής 17 , 4ος όροφος.
Εισηγητής θα είναι ο MickFlemm και ο Apoikos.

Ενδεικτική θεματολογία:

 ::  Τι είναι και τι δεν ειναι το Firewall. 
 ::  Που χρησιμοποιείται το Firewall. 
 ::  Κάντε Scrubing, αξίζει. 
 ::  Τι είναι τα Boggons και γιατί τα κόβουμε. 
 ::  Λίγα λόγια για τα πρωτόκολλα. 
 ::  Το SPI (Stateful packet inspection) και τι ανάγκες καλύπτει. 
 ::  SPI και sessionless πρωτόκολλα. 
 ::  Βασικοί κανόνες και πως συντάσονται (παραδείγματα σε Iptables και pf).
 ::  Ports/Services map. 
 ::  Πολιτικές προστασίας και σενάρια εφαρμογής. 
 ::  Τι είναι αυτό που βλέπουμε στα logs, πως καταλαβαίνουμε μια πιθανή επίθεση με τη βοήθεια του firewall, iptables και LOG/ULOG target.
 ::  Βασικά βήματα για να ανταποκριθούμε σε μια επίθεση (παραδείγματα σε Iptables και pf, η μαγεία του pf). 
 ::  To firewall σε έναν ιδανικό κόσμο και τι εκπτώσεις πρέπει να κάνουμε για να έχουμε ένα λειτουργικό αποτέλεσμα στον εδώ κόσμο. 
 ::  Έλεγχοι και πειράγματα στο output. 
 ::  Η ασφάλεια πέρα απ' το firewall. 


Οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μπορούν να κλείσουν στο παρόν thread μια θέση στο fest. Υπάρχουν 30 θέσεις διαθέσιμες.

Ώρα προσέλευσης στις 10 π.μ. 
Στον χώρο λειτουργεί και κυλικείο για καφέ, αναψυκτικά, νερό και μπύρες. 

Οδηγίες για την προσέλευσή σας εδώ:
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=219329

----------


## acoul

1 θέση

----------


## andreas

2

----------


## argi

3oς εγώ...

@rg!

----------


## sotiris

4

----------


## netsailor

Να μην λείπω και εγώ 5

----------


## MAuVE

Και εγώ. Να γνωρίσω από κοντά και τον Απόλλωνα.

----------


## drf

6

 ::

----------


## dimkasta

::  7  ::

----------


## Blain57

8

----------


## ngia

Ευχαριστούμε τον MickFlemm και τον Apoikos που μοιράστηκαν μαζί μας τις γνώσεις τους και για το χρόνο που αφιέρωσαν.
Μου άρεσε που δώθηκαν οι γενικές αρχές και κανόνες για κάποια πράγματα.

Να το ξανακάνουμε, ίσως σε συνδιασμό με την σκέψη του Mick για practice σε μηχανάκι που κάποι προσπαθούν να το πάρουν και κάποι να το προστατέψουν.
Αναζητούνται οι γουρουνένιοι (2-3, πόσοι ήταν?) να μας κάνουν Live επίδειξη.

----------


## slapper

Ενα μεγάλο μπράβο στα παιδία που μοιραστήκαν τις γνώσεις τους μαζί μας...  ::   ::   ::  

Το workshop ήταν πολύ καλό καθώς μάθαμε την βασική θέωρια των firewall
κάτι που έλειπε απο μένα τουλάχιστον...

----------


## mojiro

και κατι για τους κατοχους mikrotik...

το mikrotik δεδομενου οτι ειναι linux με kernel 2.4.32 εχει για firewall,
τι αλλο, το iptables.

στην εκδοση 2.8.x υποστηριζει αρκετα πραγματακια (πχ. μαρκαρισμα
πακετων - TTL & TTL MSS), και γενικα προκειται για μια νορμαλ
προσεγγιση του πραγματικου iptables και των δυνατοτητων του.

στην εκδοση 2.9.x εχει γινει πολυ καλη δουλιτσα και υπαρχουν αρκετα
παραπανω εργαλειακια/παραμετροι του iptables(πχ σωστο reject, αλλαγη
TTL και αλλα).

και οι 2 εκδοσεις υποστηριζουν logging, ακομα και σε remote syslog.

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα γίνει και δεύτερο σύντομα ...


Κάποια πληροφορία για το επόμενο Firewall Workshop ;  ::   ::

----------


## andreas

εχουμε κανενα νεο με το βιντεο???  ::

----------


## jabarlee

sorry για την καθυστέρηση, σήμερα ξανασχολήθηκα με το δίκτυο μετά από 3-4 μέρες ...

είναι στο dc και το 1ο μέρος της παρουσίασης:
magnet :: xt=urn:tree:tiger:CRVRDJBFA3YUUGY72Y66GH7YSBG3CTDEUHXGLOA&xl=182120846&dn=fire_fest.rm
happy downloading!

----------

